# OTA Splitter/Connector



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I need a barrel connector and a 2 way splitter for OTA that has the absolute lowest dB loss. If it works for other frequencies as well, that's fine, as long as it's OTA frequencies are the lowest available.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

For splitters, check the Ideal splitters at Lowe's or the GE Gold 2.5 GHz splitters at Home Depot. Expect to pay around $7 - $10. The best barrel connectors used by satellite installers have a colored insulation (not white or clear), but the better ones at Lowe's or Home Depot will probably do.


----------

